# Differences between the 3 forms and WCF



## shackleton (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been studying the WCF and LC lately and what it has to say about the moral law and all that is included in being obedient to the Decalogue. Yesterday I read the 3 forms and noticed that it does not include the sections on the law, like WCF 19, and those sections in the LC about the moral law, 93-149, and all that is included in following it. Are non-Presbyterian reformed folks, Dutch or Continental, as strict on these things or is that strictly a Presbyterian thing?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## yeutter (Jan 12, 2009)

Their is certainly a fuller treatment of the law of God in the Westminster Confession and Larger Catechism then in the Belgic Confession. The Second Helvetic Confession also treats the Law more fully then the Belgic Cofession. In practice our conservative Dutch Reformed brothers here in Michigan are just as strict on the keeping of the law of God as our Presbyterian friends.

Our Reformed Church friends [Heritage Reformed, Free Reformed, United Reformed, Protestant Reformed, Reformed Church U. S.] have the advantage of good doctrinal preaching where they use the Heidelberg Catechism as their guide.


----------



## Cranmer1959 (Jan 12, 2009)

*The Heidelberg Catechism*

I think you will find the Heidelberg Catechism does indeed cover the decalogue. It's a slightly different treatment but the moral law is dealt with.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 12, 2009)

I was kind of hoping that they were_ not_ as strict on the law, that is why I asked.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 12, 2009)

The Dutch continental folk believe that God's moral law is valid for New Testament believers for at least two reasons: 1) to convict us of our sin(s) and 2) to be a guide to our thankfulness to God for our salvation. (see Heidelberg Catechism, LD 2 & 32-33). 

Thus in Lord's Days 34-44 we see the Ten Commandments explained or applied though not with as much detail as say the WLC (though perhaps the same amount of detail as the WSC). 

With respect to our strictness, well that is relative isn't it? Antinomians will find the Heidelberg Catechism exacting in its constriction of their self-indulgence and legalists will find it wanting their self-imposed religion of heavy burdens. 

Perhaps you could ask some specific questions with regards to application so we could see a little more clearly what you are driving at.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been reading about the Law lately and what some have said on it I would say that is sounds good and I have no problems with it. I guess my issue is with the 3rd use, that which governs our lives. This can have its positive aspects, see quote from Calvin under my signature, or it can to be sort of legalistic, almost like a knife to the throat keeping one in line by being perfectly obedient to impossible standards. I guess it depends on who is using it. In this case it would be the person that is at fault and not the law. 

So I was thinking that since the 3 forms did not mention it maybe they were not as strict in certain areas. But like I said it is probably a person to person thing and not a denomination thing.


----------



## Neogillist (Jan 12, 2009)

Interestingly, the HC expounds the fourth commandment as follows:

Question 103. What does God require in the fourth commandment?

Answer: First, that the ministry of the gospel and the schools be maintained; (a) and that I, especially on the sabbath, that is, on the day of rest, diligently frequent the church of God, (b) to hear his word, (c) to use the sacraments, (d) publicly to call upon the Lord, (e) and contribute to the relief of the poor. (f) Secondly, that all the days of my life I cease from my evil works, and yield myself to the Lord, to work by his Holy Spirit in me: and thus begin in this life the eternal sabbath. (g)

While the WCF approaches the fourth commandment from a slightly different angle:

VIII. This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations; but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of his worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy. 

If you have read Calvin's Institutes, you will observe that the HC basically summarizes Calvin's teachings on the Lord's Day, while the WCF contains more of a Puritan perspective on the fourth commandment, such as mention that recreation must cease. I personally agree with both views, but I know that some Reformed folks at my church do engage in some recreation on the Lord's Day, such as our young adults group playing football together in the field after the evening service (occasionally in the summer). I think we consider that one OK because we are spending time together.


----------

